# Timers for Android



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 24, 2014)

Searched for a thread like this, and couldn't find one. So here goes.

I've tried a ton of timers on my Android phone, and none of them work great. Here's the ones I've tried, and what I dislike about them:

Speedcubing Timer: Only for 3x3-5x5. You have to wait for the 15 seconds of inspection to run out; touching it to start it just resets it.
jjTimer: Often, there's a bug with scrambles. No matter how many times I change the scrambler to something other than 3x3, it either defaults back to 3x3 at the end of the solve or just won't give me a 5x5/7x7/non 3x3 scramble in the first place.
ChronoPuzzle: works perfectly, except for the fact that it instantly crashes about 80% of the time when I try to open it.
Sune Timer: Scrambles are only 30 moves for everything. It gives a 3x3 length scramble for 7x7.
QQtimer mobile: just... works a lot better on the computer. Plus, I'd rather my timer app keep track of PBs and such.
Also some other ones that are too crappy to even mention.

I want an app that:
has scrambles for everything from 2x2-7x7, and preferably pyra and mega as well. Not too worried about anything besides standard WCA. 
keeps track of PBs for single, 5, 12, and preferably 50 or 100 also, for every event.
Has reasonably easy access to +2, DNF, and delete last solve.
Doesn't crash constantly. 

Suggestions? I've heard that FiveTimer is pretty good, but I've had a zero percent success rate with timers and I'm not too keen on dropping money on timers that I've never tried and have no reason to think work. If I could get some yea/nay on FiveTimer, as well as some other suggestions for timers, that would be wonderful. Thanks!


----------



## AmazingCuber (Mar 24, 2014)

FiveTimer is great, at least for iOS (I don't have it for android).


----------



## StachuK1992 (Mar 24, 2014)

It's in progress. Give me a few weeks.


----------



## Bhargav777 (Mar 24, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> FiveTimer is great, at least for iOS (I don't have it for android).



Plus timer is promising


----------



## ElectricDoodie (Mar 24, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> If you're a new speedcuber, don't learn CFOP first. That is all.



Why not? That's what I did, I liked it, and I'm glad I did.


----------



## CriticalCubing (Mar 24, 2014)

The new timer by Arti seems promising.


----------



## UnderStorm (Mar 24, 2014)

IRNjuggle28 said:


> Searched for a thread like this, and couldn't find one. So here goes.
> 
> ChronoPuzzle: works perfectly, except for the fact that it instantly crashes about 80% of the time when I try to open it.



NEW VERSION UPDATED (1.6)

+ BUG HAS BEEN FIXED
+ NEW EVENT: Edges & Corners training!! Very useful for learning/improving your BLD solves!

Please, update your app to version 1.6 and tell me if the problem is solved.
Thank you for using ChronoPuzzle!


----------



## DAoliHVAR (Mar 27, 2014)

kingen timer is a beast


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 30, 2014)

ElectricDoodie said:


> Why not? That's what I did, I liked it, and I'm glad I did.



Haha. I was waiting for someone to call me out on that. 

Even if you switch to CFOP later, I think it's better to begin with a more intuitive and less algorithmic method. You'll learn much more about how cubes work and will be much better at learning intuitive F2L or any other method. 

And plus, CFOP seems pretty boring compared to Roux or ZZ to me. But that part is just opinion.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 30, 2014)

AmazingCuber said:


> FiveTimer is great, at least for iOS (I don't have it for android).



I was going to get that, but I saw that scrambles for big cubes are cut off.


----------



## IRNjuggle28 (Mar 30, 2014)

UnderStorm said:


> NEW VERSION UPDATED (1.6)
> 
> + BUG HAS BEEN FIXED
> + NEW EVENT: Edges & Corners training!! Very useful for learning/improving your BLD solves!
> ...



It updated, the problem is fixed, and now I use ChronoPuzzle. It is the best timer I've found.


----------



## Filipe Teixeira (Jun 29, 2014)

Try KingEn timer, its pretty neat.


----------



## Lazy Einstein (Jun 29, 2014)

KingEn is the best imo. Has everything you could ever want. I love it.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 29, 2014)

KingEn by far. Has 10x more features than any other Android timer.


----------



## newtonbase (Jun 29, 2014)

I like the records on KingEn but I get loads of false starts and stops that I don't use it. I don't have time to work out the settings to solve the problem. Is there a guide anywhere.


----------



## mark49152 (Jun 29, 2014)

newtonbase said:


> I like the records on KingEn but I get loads of false starts and stops that I don't use it. I don't have time to work out the settings to solve the problem. Is there a guide anywhere.


Are you using the drop to stop etc.? I haven't tried those but haven't seen any issues with regular touch to start/stop. Check the KingEn thread - the author is very helpful and responsive.


----------



## Wylie28 (Jul 7, 2014)

Im making a timer that has all that, it also has a list of all the algorithms (just CFOP at first I might add more later), it stores all your times and you can see a graph/list of them, it has a option to require to fingers to start/stop (like a stackmat), you can change the color scheme of the entire app, and ive added arrows beneath the notation letters so you don't have to think about what direction clockwise or counter-clockwise is. (im also planning a exercise section that will have different exercise for 4LL 3LL 2LL and sub 10 solves, but its not in the app yet)

I wasn't planning on adding 50 or 100 averages but now that I see people want that I will, would you care that it will only show your last 12 times on the main screen until you look in the list section which is separate from the timer part?

Also what are the best scramble lengths for 4x4-7x7,(I don't speedsolve larger cubes) atm I just add 5 as you go up to a bigger cube


----------



## GrandSlam (Jul 7, 2014)

Tap timer has everything. Strangely, you can get Tap Timer Pro for free. It shows your PBs, has scrambles for 2x2 through 7x7, plus pyraminx and megaminx. You can click +2, DNF, or delete last solve, and it gives you averages of 5 and 12.


----------

